# EOS 5D Mark IV Mentioned [CR1]



## pedro (Mar 14, 2015)

Stumbled upon this over at NL
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d4.html

_"14th We're told (thanks) that the 5D mk4 won't be along until later in the year, not until the 5Ds/R is shipping in reasonable numbers. Part of the timing depends on just how well it sells and to whom - 5D3 sales in Europe have been holding up well, which might push the 5D4 back beyond the update of the 1D X.
This may or may not fit in with info (thanks) from the far east, that the 5D4 is due in August/September and would come in at 28MP, 9fps and with 4k video. Both the 5D4 and 1D X update would see the launch of a 'significant' advance in Canon's flash control capabilities. This would also include adapters/controllers and firmware updates for recent models to make more use of the functionality.
As someone who uses flash rather rarely on my ageing 1Ds3 (I don't really do 'people photography' in our business ;-), I've no idea what areas this could cover?
Both rumours are out beyond my normal ~3 month 'reality window', so deserve a suitable scepticism at the moment"_

*Hope the 28 MP sensor rumor is wrong...it kinda contradicts to what Canon said upon announcement of the 5D3 back in the day... :-\ So I strongly hope for a 5DX...*

Let's see what CRguy comes up with these days...!!! 8)


----------



## pedro (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: 5DIV to have 28 MP sensor?*

I would definitely go for this one mentioned earlier, so hope for a another split in the 5D-Line as mentioned a few weeks ago...
http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/possible-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-spec-talk-cr2/


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2015)

```
<p>Northlight is reporting they’ve been told that the EOS 5D Mark IV isn’t scheduled to be announced until the fall of 2015 at the earliest, and that we won’t be seeing it until the EOS 5DS/5DS R are shipping in reasonable numbers. It was interesting that they also mentioned that current EOS 5D Mark III sales are still good and that may delay the release of the EOS 5D Mark IV until after the EOS-1D X Mark II is announced. It sounds like this has yet to be decided.</p>
<p>A separate report from Northlight says the EOS 5D Mark IV would have a 28mp sensor, 9fps and shoot 4K video. The camera would also see a “significant” advancement along with the EOS-1D X replacement in external flash control capabilities. This would include adaptors/controllers and firmware updates for the latest Canon DSLRs.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d4.html" target="_blank">Northlight</a>]</p>
```


----------



## SwnSng (Mar 14, 2015)

28 MP and 9 FPS sounds perfect to me and would be a nice sweet spot between the 7dii and the 5D S/R


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 14, 2015)

The information about the time schedule sounds quite logical and I would give this a [CR3].
Concerning specs it would be the normal Canon way to notch up the camera performance a little bit in every feature. I don't know, if if I expect more MP on a 5D4 (or 5D X) or less. 28 MP or 18 MP could be a typo. 
No matter what nubers it'll get it should be notacebly better performing in high ISO and DR. 

But I see myself skipping this cam generation if nothing really impressing happens.
(If I got money to spend I'd spend it in lenses)


----------



## candc (Mar 14, 2015)

sounds like built in radio transmitter for flash control?


----------



## lintoni (Mar 14, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> The information about the time schedule sounds quite logical and I would give this a [CR3].
> Concerning specs it would be the normal Canon way to notch up the camera performance a little bit in every feature. I don't know, if if I expect more MP on a 5D4 (or 5D X) or less. 28 MP or 18 MP could be a typo.
> No matter what nubers it'll get it should be notacebly better performing in high ISO and DR.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I see it going for me. I think we're definitely at the stage of mature technology, with incremental improvements in features and specs. I see a 5DV or 6D3 being my next body purchase. 

Looking at the specs is interesting, and wondering if the new flash features will mean RT control from the bodies may prove a source of speculation for those that use Speedlites a lot...


----------



## kevl (Mar 14, 2015)

All of this sounds reasonable to me. 28MP and the time line really sound right. 9FPS seems a bit fast for a portrait camera, but who knows... 

If they hit 28MP with better DR and high ISO noise performance it will be a big seller. 

IF the 5DIV does have better DR and high ISO noise performance it would cut the feet out of the 5DS. So given that the 5DS seems to be popular expect the 5DIV to be pushed back a bit.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 14, 2015)

candc said:


> sounds like built in radio transmitter for flash control?



sounds like it, yes. Finally. Long overdue! A Canon RT wireless flash master commander should already have been built into every single Canon EOS camera since the 600EX-RT flash was announced. 

Now Canon has waited long enough for Yongnuo, Shanny, Nissinand a whole bunch of other Chinese companies releasing radio-wireless flash units and transceivers.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 14, 2015)

Take note the CR1 ... I'd just say that if I had a rating system, the fact that both of these are outside of three months away would automatically get the larger pinch of salt ;-)

I'm now of out to test a new lens - a 1958 Tamron 135/4.5 'twin-tele' - looks rather odd on the front of my 1Ds3


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 14, 2015)

They had to announce the RT Flash control enabled bodies AFTER the 5Ds.
At 28MP I might consider a 5D4 good enough, and if they give it wreless feature out the wazoo then it could be the one that does everything I want.
Sigh, they should have standardized Wi-Fi across the board after the 6D.


----------



## cmh716 (Mar 14, 2015)

The 5DM4 better have GPS too. I'm sick and tired of manually geocoding my images after traveling. I'm not interested it mouting a dinosaur on the the hotshoe either. I know the new 5Ds were desgned for studio use, but really? no GPS in a $4k camera?


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 14, 2015)

28MP, 9 FPS and if it has decent Low Light and DR would be a winner for me. 

I will still wait to see what the 5Ds holds in actual IQ, but if it is a 50MP 7DMKII that is probably a step back for what I would want. 

Right around 30MP with solid performance is perfect, and my guess is this will be better low-light / DR and that the 5Ds willl be more large images, landscape, etc. 

I like the idea of 50MP, though sure once I was trying to edit a few dozen images, the size may start get noticeable, especially with many layers or images open


----------



## jcarapet (Mar 14, 2015)

the timeline is what I was expecting, but the proposed specs were not. Those are getting close to territory that makes me consider upgrading if my 5d3 shutter dies. As I am on a 20,000 clicks a year pace that means I am looking at 5dV territory ;D


----------



## lintoni (Mar 14, 2015)

candc said:


> sounds like built in radio transmitter for flash control?


Now that my two functional brain cells have had a bit of time to think about it... highly unlikely, this would surely make more sense in the 5Ds bodies than the 5D4?


----------



## agierke (Mar 14, 2015)

lintoni said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like built in radio transmitter for flash control?
> ...



i would more likely be using a set of profotos or dynalights with the 5Ds than a set of 600 RTs. putting the RT tech into a 5D4 makes much more sense to me as that is the camera i would more likely to be using speedlights with.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 14, 2015)

The biggest thing wrong here is that this is taking too long. I just got my 7D Mark II Thursday, and I want to replace my 5D as soon as possible. I will not be buying a 5D Mark III.


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it is only early 2016 we will really know what is good for all of us. We will see reviews and then we will all decide which way to go

Looks like 5Ds and 5D MKIV are extremely different and this is how it should be, completely different segments. My only questions, something that I do not 100% understand is...if 5D MKIV will be the speed monster, it would only make sense to offer a better DR with 5Ds.

High ISO and speed = MKIV, Resolution and DR = 5Ds.

This is how it would make sense to me.


----------



## zim (Mar 14, 2015)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> High ISO and speed = MKIV, Resolution and DR = 5Ds.
> 
> This is how it would make sense to me.



That's what's bothering me


----------



## Tugela (Mar 14, 2015)

The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras (I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).


----------



## davidmurray (Mar 14, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> 28 MP and 9 FPS sounds perfect to me and would be a nice sweet spot between the 7dii and the 5D S/R



MP & FPS improvements sound good to me, but dynamic range and low light capability improvements in a 5Dmk4 would be much more compelling for me to buy a second camera body.

I'm prepared to wait.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 14, 2015)

candc said:


> sounds like built in radio transmitter for flash control?



Maybe it's just me being conditioned to expect Canon to under-deliver, but built-in RT in 5D IV is THE ONE I really hope Canon has the wisdom to deliver


----------



## TeT (Mar 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 28MP FF is about 11MP APS-C.
> 
> Somewhere around 40D looked like if you did a 1.6 crop in the middle.
> 
> ...



somebody please explain Dilberts MegaPixel math...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 14, 2015)

cmh716 said:


> The 5DM4 better have GPS too. I'm sick and tired of manually geocoding my images after traveling. I'm not interested it mouting a dinosaur on the the hotshoe either. I know the new 5Ds were desgned for studio use, but really? no GPS in a $4k camera?



Most studio photographers find their bathroom still without GPS


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Tugela said:


> The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras (I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).



And they didn't (and don't) fit your hand, and are therefore horribly uncomfortable to shoot with for any length of time.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > 28MP FF is about 11MP APS-C.
> ...



This is about right if you compare pixel sizes 1:1. Current APS-C sensors with ~20MP have much smaller pixels than the FF sensors have (except 5Ds of course) as they are way bigger but don't have much more megapixels in numbers - BUT of course the bigger pixels are the big advantage that allow the much better low light capabilites of FF.

If you'd blow up a 7D Mark II sensor to FF size while keeping the same pixel size you'd come up at somewhat 50MP which is exactly what the 5Ds did. The 5D Mark IV will get a little bit more resolution than it's predecessor but nowhere near 5Ds and will probably perform WAY better in low light. Well, I'm getting the 5Ds anyway and probably the Mark IV will also come sooner or later to replace my III.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > 28MP FF is about 11MP APS-C.
> ...



28 / (1.6 crop ^2) = 11.

So, with the same pixel size, a full-frame sensor will have 28MP and a crop camera will have 11MP.


----------



## TeT (Mar 14, 2015)

got it, but they dont have same pixel size so its really apples and oranges. (?)


----------



## TominNJ (Mar 14, 2015)

interesting that autofocus isn't mentioned in this rumor. If it is improved along with the other mentioned specs then I'm a buyer for sure. If not then I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## pwp (Mar 14, 2015)

Tugela said:


> The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras...(I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).


You're not wrong. My gripped 5DIII is taller, wider and heavier than my 1D MkIV. And the 1DX is bigger again than the MkIV. It's size creep...just like imported cars deferring to the whims of the unfortunately dominant US market, they just keep larding up with each new model.

Mirrorless just has to be the future. The FF A7s is probably similar sized to your antique Minolta. All my video work is now done with a Panasonic GH4. This camera has opened my eyes to the viability and functionality of mirrorless and the power of a well executed touch-screen. OMG this design would make an awesome FF camera.

Nevertheless, I'll likely be first in line for the 5D MkIV just as I was for the brilliant MkIII regardless of the final specs. In the unlikely event Canon decide to ship the MkIV with 4K, then they'd better back it up with focus peaking and zebras. And touch screen. This is not an amateur feature. Touch screen.

But the Canon that I would will get very excited about is the inevitable FF pro level mirrorless. Just a matter of when. Maybe this decade...

-pw


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2015)

28mp and 9fps sounds perfect to me....put me on the pre-order list!

8)


----------



## unfocused (Mar 14, 2015)

pwp said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras...(I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).
> ...



This is something I don't understand. Sure, there are a lot more electronics packed into today's cameras, but at the same time, my old Canon F1 had two huge empty cavities for the film canister and take up reel. The SL1 proves that they really don't need to be as big as they are.


----------



## TeT (Mar 14, 2015)

pwp said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras...(I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).
> ...



Do we think that mirrorless is the size answer, I dont... Many have voiced that the A7 is too slight of build and I would be surprised if the A7II is not more robust of body... 

+1 on touch screen. Programmable touch screen will win over even the stoutest critic...


----------



## candc (Mar 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Mirrorless will allow you to reduce the camera size but you don't have to. Sony also makes a77's and a99's which are regular dslr sized and shaped bodies.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2015)

unfocused said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Hold on there guys, my 1VHS's are taller and wider than my 1Ds MkIII's, thought the later is fatter.


----------



## gsealy (Mar 15, 2015)

The specs sound good to me. I'm looking forward to the 4K capability in a highly versatile camera. We'll see.


----------



## RGF (Mar 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> 28mp and 9fps sounds perfect to me....put me on the pre-order list!
> 
> 8)



Yea, 28 MP is great. I don't need 9 FPS with the 1Dx (or 1Dx M2). Builtin GPS, better AF, better DR, higher ISO, and wireless flash control (hard to do since there are different regs in nearly country) would be a plus.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 15, 2015)

pwp said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > The bodies on these cameras are just too big and clunky. In the old days of film you could get full frame SLRs that were approximately the same size as modern mirrorless cameras...(I still have my 37 year old Minolta, so I know this for a fact).
> ...



Really though I would argue that the Sony FE cameras released so far as more on the level of the 6D or Nikon D610 in terms of their target market where FF DSLR's have actually been shrinking to their smallest size/weight ever, the Nikon D750 does this whilst retaining a higher level feature set.

The other big difference I would say is that your old Minolta came from an era of manual focus primes and short zooms. In todays market the specs and AF users desire in their lenses mean that there going to be of a significant size as we've seen with the recent Sony FE 35mm 1.4 and 90mm Macro, both of which seem to balance poorly with the smaller bodies to me and make any saving inc amera depth largely irrelevant.

One thing to consider as well is whether you even need to swap mounts on a FF system. With smaller formats the most obvious advantage is reduced depth due to the smaller flange distance(that with DSLR's is a FF legacy) but given the size of FF lenses and the problems that small flange distances create I'm not sure that advantage is so significant here. I would argue the bigger advantage in terms of size on a FF system is actually the ability to drop the larger prism and AF sensor. Lens designs could even start to push back into the camera whilst retaining the EF mount.

With Sony I think one of the key reasons they switched mounts was a desire to cut out competition from third party manufacturers. You look at there mirrorless business tactics and I think there clearly "get them to buy the body cheap, make the money on the lenses" which wouldn't work with Sigma, Tamron, etc offering vastly better value.

My guess for the future would be that if Canon and Nikon look to replace DSLR's with a new mirrorless mount it will be at APSC, at FF I think if we see a mirrorless camera it will either retain the DSLR mounts or it will be aimed at a more niche market focusing on slower primes.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope most of these specs are true but, I would really like to see better DR and ISO performance.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 15, 2015)

This sounds great. A bit more resolution, better low light/high iso performance, and increased fps. I really want to see a great improvement in AF as well- closer to 1DX level. And of course, come in at about $3500 or less USD. If this can be delivered by say July this year, awesome. Nice to dream anyway.

sek


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with shit dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.


----------



## gmon750 (Mar 15, 2015)

As a diving photographer, I'm really crossing my fingers that they keep the body of the Mark IV the same as the Mark III. These underwater housings are crazy expensive (more than the camera) and I'd love to purchase the IV if it fits my Mark III housing. They did that with the 5DDS(r) body, hoping for the same.

Looks like a good, solid update from the Mark III.


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> 28mp and 9fps sounds perfect to me....put me on the pre-order list!
> 
> 8)


+1. I'd be happy with that. As it is, I'm still happy with the 5d3. Will go very nicely with my 5d s or r 
As for size, I like the 5D3 gripped. Any smaller, and my large hands have trouble with such small cameras.


----------



## Machaon (Mar 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> It was interesting that they also mentioned that current EOS 5D Mark III sales are still good and that may delay the release of the EOS 5D Mark IV until after the EOS-1D X Mark II is announced. It sounds like this has yet to be decided.



This is the sort if thinking that really gets on my nerves.

Why delay the release of a product just because the electronically dated (though capable) predecessor sold well last quarter?

Don't tell me it's about amortising R&D investment as long as possible, that sort of thinking is the problem.

If Canon were really hungry, they would release as soon as they had a reliable product in order to dominate the market and stay ahead of the (robust) competition.

Instead, there is rumour of product delay, which either means that the camera is not ready or that the current market leader is just complacent.

I'd rather see an aggressively innovative Canon get its great products to market with a sense of urgency.


----------



## DBC (Mar 15, 2015)

Amortizing development cost makes no sense. As long as you hold back the M4, you're not recouping your R&D for that product. So you fail to recover R&D on your new product to better your margin on a product you're taking off the market? 
Makes so little sense I doubt that is their strategy.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 15, 2015)

DBC said:


> Amortizing development cost makes no sense. As long as you hold back the M4, you're not recouping your R&D for that product. So you fail to recover R&D on your new product to better your margin on a product you're taking off the market?
> Makes so little sense I doubt that is their strategy.



Exactly; with high retention rates in this target market, it should all be about attaining additional market share and not taking it ez based on the market they gained with the 5d and kept increasing.... now with several competitors offering compelling products, there is a risk of reversing that trend...


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 15, 2015)

Built in RT transmission would defer the argument for a pop-up flash on a pro camera. Wireless was the only reason I used it in the 7D and now with it internal, I freed up carrying the YN3 version or freeing up a speedlite.


----------



## sirnose66 (Mar 15, 2015)

5D MKIV with 4K & 9fps will = the same £(or $) as the 5DS? Anyone disagree?


----------



## Machaon (Mar 15, 2015)

DBC said:


> Amortizing development cost makes no sense. As long as you hold back the M4, you're not recouping your R&D for that product. So you fail to recover R&D on your new product to better your margin on a product you're taking off the market?
> Makes so little sense I doubt that is their strategy.



I was referring to the 5DIII, which the rumour suggests is to be allowed to run in the market as long as the sales hold.


----------



## mclaren777 (Mar 15, 2015)

28 MP is disappointingly high for my tastes, so I really hope this rumor isn't true.


----------



## pedro (Mar 15, 2015)

mclaren777 said:


> 28 MP is disappointingly high for my tastes, so I really hope this rumor isn't true.



*+1 *
a shutter replacement would be the road to go then...I am at approx. 20k actuations since August 2012, it could do well into the 5DV by then ;-)


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2015)

DBC said:


> Makes so little sense I doubt that is their strategy.



A more logical and likely strategy: 5DIII sales indicate that the market is still strong for the current model. Canon has to be confident that there will be sufficient demand for a 5DIV before bringing it to market. 

Market saturation means that the primary customers for a 5DIV are existing DSLR owners, including 5DIII owners. Therefore, the feature set has to be robust enough to prompt current owners to upgrade. 

Canon isn't just sitting around with a new model on the shelf gathering dust, they are no doubt tweaking the technology and feature set and then running field tests and focus groups to hit the sweet spot that will prompt people to upgrade. 

Reading comments from 5DIII owners on this forum, it's clear that getting people to upgrade will not be easy. Like many others, I'm very happy with the 5DIII and it will be tough to convince me to upgrade. I would rather Canon take their time and produce a really compelling upgrade (as they did with the 7DII).


----------



## bedobe (Mar 16, 2015)

Five days ago Masaya Maeda - Managing Director and Chief Executive, Image Communication Products Operations at Canon said this in response to the statement that Canon is perceived to be slow in innovation compared to the competition; "Personally, I think we’re slow as well. Every day I’m saying ‘speed up, make it faster!’." One of our themes now as a company is upon developing a new technology, to shorten the time between development and when that technology is introduced into a product. We need to shorten that time. That’s our goal."

Yet this rumor has Canon electing or choosing to wait and push back the 5D4 based on shipments of reasonable numbers of 5Ds/R and/or because 5D3 sales have been holding up well in Europe. 

Which should I choose to believe? It clear to me.


----------



## mkabi (Mar 16, 2015)

If any part of Canon is watching this forum, I need you to step up in the video department. Reality is I can't afford a C300 & C500, but release something in a DSLR form factor that has 4K and 1080/120p, and its an instant buy for me.

I can't wait till November for whatever new products. I have a video project that starts in July. NAB 2015 is only a few weeks away, at least do a product announcement and release it late June.

7DC and/or 5DC is good enough for me.


----------



## davidmurray (Mar 16, 2015)

unfocused said:


> DBC said:
> 
> 
> > Makes so little sense I doubt that is their strategy.
> ...



+ 1

I'm hoping that the 5Dmk4 will be related to the 5Dmk3 in the same way the 11-24 IS USM is to the nearest similar lens.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 16, 2015)

[/quote]

+ 1

I'm hoping that the 5Dmk4 will be related to the 5Dmk3 in the same way the 11-24 IS USM is to the nearest similar lens. 
[/quote]

yes DAVID
an innovation/feature leap... well said.... 
no one will get an 11-22 out for a while...if at all...it is like a moon shot ...IMO
I may skip it... not decided.. but trying it ...11 mm.......... will be a new experience.....maybe irresistible...

I would prefer a 5d4 w/lower pixels/2 stop higher iso and dynamic range beyond 5d3....
if it is not AT LEAST 1 stop better than 5d3...at the standard $3500........I am out...
I may require..... 1.5 stop betterment... depends on other stuff
also servo/lit active focus point fix/redesign is a requirement for me... if not solved...I am out..

might as well throw in a 135 f2 I.S while I am being stubborn... will go sigma there if they arrive sooner..
that might be over ridden by a new long macro/or the rumored new ideas there..

I would buy 200 f2 II ... if it were in front of me....today......

canon never listens to/answers my prayers...so I am losing faith
......

where is the mirrorless 'moonshot' ?...... maybe....one that can adapt to my current lenses...

I am so spoiled...... I am going to my room to sulk...


----------



## cmh716 (Mar 16, 2015)

28mp, 9FPS, Built-in wireless flash transmitter, GPS, 7DMII AF for video and photo, 4k video, dual memory card slots of the same format whatever that may be, better DR & ISO all under $4k. I can dream right? Oh, throw in WiFi too because it should be there in a $4k camera.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Mar 16, 2015)

ClickIt_AC said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > DBC said:
> ...


Hmmm... getting 5D3 owners to upgrade not easy you say... you mean like getting a 7D owner to upgrade? Well that's easy, a simple firmware update should put paid to any reluctance there!! My 7D was screwed (technical term) when I upgraded firmware for my wireless grip and with no way of reversing the upgrade I either upgrade to 7DII or continue to have a great time overcoming the resultant AF issue. Remember the original post also says 'firmware updates for other models'... beware! or am I being too cynical? :


----------



## gsealy (Mar 16, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with S___ dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.



I agree. 10 bit, 4:2:2. The 5DIII can do 8 bit, 4:2:2 to the HDMI port. So it seems that 10 bit should be in scope. I definitely want external recording capability.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 16, 2015)

gsealy said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with S___ dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.
> ...



you want .. then go and buy ... a proper camcorder. Or a Sony A7s.


----------



## gsealy (Mar 16, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...



I have three camcorders. I use the 5DIII with different lens depending on the situation and what I want to accomplish.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, there are so many 5D III bodies out there and the oldest is what? 2-3 years? That could easily hinder the pro market from upgrading soon. I can understand that being in the thought process mixture. PLUS they still sell well, especially with the recent price drop. 22 vs 28 MP doesn't seem too big a step up if file size is your problem. But, for people who use this camera for its intended use, I think 28MP is a really perfect balance between say, a 20.2 6D and a 50MP 5Ds for studio work. 28MP means I'll have about 30% more cropping ability, which is great for nearly any situation. I think we've all had times when we couldn't get things framed from the get-go the way we would have ideally preferred. I just did about 20 hours this weekend shooting competition dancers in studio, and even then, it's really hard to maximize how many pixels you can get on them. I tend to shoot more wide than otherwise needed because when they leap, they can easily go out of frame and it's much harder to get that perfect shot recreated than it is to crop. (Was using my 5D III). 9FPS now that would be something.... and that's the only part of this that makes me wonder. That seems to be getting awful close to 1DX speeds, unless of course the new 1DX DOES have that rumored new killer shutter that can blast 15FPS in its sleep. A 5DIV with these specs might make me think twice about a 1DX2, because I've used the 1DX on dance recitals and assuming the new 5D4 essentially has that same AF system... hmmm. Again if the new 1DX2 arrives with some obscene new AF with points edge to edge ... yeah I'm done and I'll be light $7500 shortly after it's announced.


----------



## davidmurray (Mar 16, 2015)

cmh716 said:


> 28mp, 9FPS, Built-in wireless flash transmitter, GPS, 7DMII AF for video and photo, 4k video, dual memory card slots of the same format whatever that may be, better DR & ISO all under $4k. I can dream right? Oh, throw in WiFi too because it should be there in a $4k camera.



I'd buy that. I don't need it, but that package ticks all the boxes for me.

Nervana would be if there could be some way to get SMPTE time code into a 5D4 so that I could sync it with the 4k video camera I'm currently saving for.


----------



## davidmurray (Mar 16, 2015)

gsealy said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with S___ dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.
> ...



In video cameras 10bit 4:2:2 video with XAVC is a feature combo only found on high end professional video cameras. 

Not sure I would expect that feature in the middle general purpose Canon full frame camera.

As much as I would like to see that in a 5D I'm thinking that would be something for the flagship model.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 16, 2015)

Canon
Name change, 5DX, GPS, 9fps,35-50.1mp, digi 7, way better ISO in low light, twin machine capable of the R without the filter, night vision focusing successful with the new focusing screen making focusing a thing of the past, 85%-95% cover points on pair with the 7d mk II, same body as the 5Ds and R, Dual CPU's, New censor 4k with better DR across the board. better external ports.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 17, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Canon
> Name change, 5DX, GPS, 9fps,35-50.1mp, digi 7, way better ISO in low light, twin machine capable of the R without the filter, night vision focusing successful with the new focusing screen making focusing a thing of the past, 85%-95% cover points on pair with the 7d mk II, same body as the 5Ds and R, Dual CPU's, New censor 4k with better DR across the board. better external ports.



How much are you willing to pay for something like this Frankenstein?

Me... I'd be willing to fork out $5k if they could combine all of this in one body... that's almost 3x the price of the 7dii.

I am just gutted that they released a landscape 5Ds without improvements in DR. which means the next cycle is 3.5 years away.... they should have done it right. We don't have the raw's yet, but Canon themselves say same DR as 5d3.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 17, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Canon
> Name change, 5DX, GPS, 9fps,35-50.1mp, digi 7, way better ISO in low light, twin machine capable of the R without the filter, night vision focusing successful with the new focusing screen making focusing a thing of the past, 85%-95% cover points on pair with the 7d mk II, same body as the 5Ds and R, Dual CPU's, New censor 4k with better DR across the board. better external ports.


This will end up in disappointment - that I'm sure of.

You can't expect a jack of all trades device and think this will come below $10k.
And Canon also knows that and won't develop it - even if they could.


----------



## pedro (Mar 17, 2015)

K-amps said:


> I am just gutted that they released a landscape 5Ds without improvements in DR. which means the next cycle is 3.5 years away.... they should have done it right. We don't have the raw's yet, but Canon themselves say same DR as 5d3.



so the D810 by Nikon wins hands down? Good for Nikon...
Well, I am all for high ISOs, but this looks quite unsatisfactory for everyone who spends 1.5 K USD more instead of a Nikon...with probably better DR...just a guess.


----------



## K (Mar 18, 2015)

28MP sounds great. Not too high as to keep FPS high and files sizes reasonable, but a decent increase for better resolution.

9FPS also sounds wonderful. That's a big increase over previous generation. 9fps really moves it into the fast category, rather than 5-7 which is now considered medium.

4K? I could care less, but it will be a must for Canon to avoid being thrashed on the net for the next 4 years.

ISO improvement would be welcomed. Hopefully it will go up 1 more stop for native ISO. 

Dynamic Range, ah...the big question and a major sticking point for many haters and Nikon trolls. Hopefully there will be some increase there. I'd be surprised if they could catch up to the Sony sensors in one generation. But either way, not that important - Canon has as good or better DR at higher ISO as proved by DXO. And as stated ad nauseum, being able to crank up a lower ISO shot 4 stops is great for techie-geek wow-factor in post-process pixel peeping, but it still results in a bad photo and isn't relevant for real photography. More DR is better, but there's other features that trump it.

Autofocus - The 5D3 already has an excellent system. Hard to significantly improve on that. Improve yes, but big leap? Unlikely. I'd expect either the same 61 or the newer 65 point system but with all cross type, more dual cross type, more intelligence and probably dual pixel also.

Announced in late 2015? Then released later than that. Add in the backorders and mass rush by bloggers, pros and others - this camera won't be in somewhat normal stock til mid 2016 at best. With that kind of demand, unlikely to see it budge even the slightest from near MSRP prices til maybe the Black Friday sales of Nov. 2016 at best, and I imagine the sale / rebate price will be minimal. 

So, those interested will likely have to wait about a year from today if they're on a preorder list and pay MSRP. This could change if Canon wants it released by this Christmas season...I doubt it. 

Makes the 5D3 look so much more attractive for a while


----------



## sajin (Mar 24, 2015)

As most of 5d mark __ owners are professionals and some of them work with press because it is light and versatile, 18MP seems unlikely for me.
Magazine format is supposed to be around 46x30 cm opened / 47x31 cm with bleeds, wich is 20,33 MP for a 300 dpi image.

Do you really think all those people would go for a camera that wouldn't allow them to deliver a double page ? 
Personally, I don't.

I'd rather see a light increasing in MP, to be able to crop slightly, with reasonable file size to keep with production restraints, and better performances in color depth, low light and in DR.

For better usability I would expect :
- 24MP, 26 bits color depth and 15 Evs and something like sony A7s for low light iso, 
- along with an even better af in low light than the mark iii,
- 400 dpi display w/ 500 cd/m2
- 16 bit native raw files, 
- radio remote flash trigger,
- flash synch up to 1/1000,
- wifi and gps, 
- operating temp of -10°c +50°c.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 2, 2015)

A few honest questions:
1) How many people deliver video in a resolution higher than 1080p? 
2) There is so much mention of 4K and/or [email protected], but what about an intermediate resolution like QHD (2560x1440)? 
3) Wouldn't QHD give some cropping flexibility or the ability to downsample to 1080p without the massive hardware requirements of 4K?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 2, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with S___ dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.


Why not simple buy a video camera? The EBU have published two different documents that provide guidance on 4K video and the myths manufacturers spin. The 2K / 3.2K Arri Alexa still cannot be beaten for picture quality overall dont take my word for it but production companies / cameramen that have put it as No1 in the professional world over the Sony F65, Sony F55, Red Epic / Dragon, Canon C300, Sony FS-7, Blackmagic Ursa, Aja Cion all cameras marketed as 4K.


----------



## that1guyy (May 22, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope 4k is not just crappy 8 bit with S___ dynamic range and codec. Give us 10 bit 4:2:2 with at least 12 stops of DR and XAVC codec. Need a flat profile too.
> ...



The Arri Alexa is not a camera one buys. It is a camera filmmakers usually rent on a project by project basis. I am not a professional filmmaker. The specs I am asking for are not high end professional specs, just a step above the utter crap Canon provides. I am looking for a good camera, whether DSLR or mirrorless, that I can shoot stills and video with. There are some options that do both fairly well, such as the Sony A7s, Panasonic GH4, Samsung NX1, and the Nikon D750, which are all in my price range. However, they each have one or more fatal flaws which prevent me from purchasing. I know I will never find the perfect camera for my needs but something at least 85% right would be nice. 

Currently waiting for either an A7S mark ii, 5D IV, or some unforseen Nikon dslr with 4k.


----------



## LOALTD (May 23, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A few honest questions:
> 1) How many people deliver video in a resolution higher than 1080p?
> 2) There is so much mention of 4K and/or [email protected], but what about an intermediate resolution like QHD (2560x1440)?
> 3) Wouldn't QHD give some cropping flexibility or the ability to downsample to 1080p without the massive hardware requirements of 4K?




Only speaking for myself:


1) Not many. I like 4k because I can downsample to 1080p and get EXTRA CRISPY 1080p footage. I can also image-stabilize in post and still have a video that's 1080p. I'd argue that 4k is much more beneficial to people creating content than it is to people viewing content, actually.


2) That would be awesome! Would still allow for what I describe above, although not as dramatically.


3) Massive hardware? You mean like the 4k-shooting, GoPro Hero4 Black that came out in September 2014 and weighs 9 grams more than the BATTERY used in Canon DSLR's?


We need to stop giving Canon a free-pass on their laziness.


----------

